# question about clothing label requirements



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

i've seen a few links to the FTC requirements for clothing labels. However i have a wholesaler that currently sells polo shirts. I'm looking to deal with them long term and become a supplier for them with regards to unbranded polo's. However after reading the information required for labels they seem to fall short on a couple of aspects.

When i look on the inner label (not neck, but the label in body of shirt), there is no country where the shirt was made or came from. However the shirt is in 2 languages. 1 is English & the other Spanish. Can i therefore assume that it was made in spain and just print 'made in spain' and put this under the rest of other information on the inner label? Or do i have to be 100% correct...what happens if my wholesaler doesn't know where it was made?

Secondly, if i was looking to sell label free & for people to place there own neck label into the garment, do i have to put my company name anywhere on the shirt or will an RN number be sufficient. If so where would i get an RN number?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

daveym said:


> However the shirt is in 2 languages. 1 is English & the other Spanish. Can i therefore assume that it was made in spain and just print 'made in spain' and put this under the rest of other information on the inner label?


*??!* No, of course not. One, because that would be completely undocumented and illegal. Two, because the chances of it even being correct are practically nil.

Spanish is the national language of, amongst other places, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua, and Mexico: these are the t-shirt production capitals of the world. The chances of the product being made in a first world country, and not one of the impoverished nations that make most of the t-shirts in the world, are more than a little slim.



daveym said:


> what happens if my wholesaler doesn't know where it was made?


Then they're in a lot of trouble if the government ever finds out. It's their job to keep track, document, and share this information with their customers.



daveym said:


> Secondly, if i was looking to sell label free & for people to place there own neck label into the garment, do i have to put my company name anywhere on the shirt or will an RN number be sufficient. If so where would i get an RN number?


An RN is sufficient, you can get one through the FTC (check their website: ftc.gov, and try calling them if you can't find the info online).


----------

